# Jelly Fish Tank?



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I saw a nano tank meant for jelly fish, though I figure just like most 'betta tanks' it was grossly misunderstood.
I was wondering what the real requirements would be for jellyfish!
Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Cylindrical Tank
They can't bump into anything.
But I've seen plenty of the tanks you are reffering to. Don't know if they work or not. Don't know many people who keep them.
Aquarium Invertebrates: Moon Jellyfish in the Home: Can You Do It? — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I am talking about that one! I wish there was a cheaper way to keep em!


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

What you could do is get a rectanguler tank and put water blowers so it would have the jellies circle.


----------

